# Eye issue with tiny chick



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Ok one of the game chicks has an eye issue. It's eye is not open and my daughter tried to see if there was something wrong with the eye and it's sealed shut. Is it not developed yet??? This is my #2 chick and it is much smaller then #3 chick and #1 chick, so was it to early??? Maybe the eye will open later on, or will this be an issue for it's life time?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can try warm saline on a cotton ball held to the eye. It might just be stuck, it happens.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

New born chicks have fully developed eyes. They do sleep a lot tho. Also baby chicks that are dried off and fluffed out do tend to peck the eyes of newly hatched and still wet chicks. Once mine are dry I move them from the incubator to the brooder as they hatch. You are not supposed to do that but I don't have heat or air conditioning to dry out the trailer.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> You can try warm saline on a cotton ball held to the eye. It might just be stuck, it happens.


We tried that yesterday, and I will be doing it a few times today and see if it helps any.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> New born chicks have fully developed eyes. They do sleep a lot tho. Also baby chicks that are dried off and fluffed out do tend to peck the eyes of newly hatched and still wet chicks. Once mine are dry I move them from the incubator to the brooder as they hatch. You are not supposed to do that but I don't have heat or air conditioning to dry out the trailer.


Mine are under the brooder they have been ever since they were 5 hours old. However this ones eye has been closed ever since it was born, at first I thought it was due to it being sleepy, but that is not the case.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> You can try warm saline on a cotton ball held to the eye. It might just be stuck, it happens.


It worked this time. I got done and it opened about 1/2 of it's eye so later we will work on the other half. I guess now instead of 1 eyed Jack we will be calling it cuddles. It loves to be held and cuddled.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good. There is something about the hatching process that can glue an eye shut, had it happen several times and it was only with artificial incubation.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

It is the first one that I have ever had do that. Thanks so much Robin. I almost gave up and figured I would give it one more try and it did work so this evening we will do it again. Just so we know it's fully open. It's about half right now.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Little one eyed jack was blind in that eye even when it finally opened. Early this morning he passed on, so at least I know now, that something else was his issue. My son as looking at his eye this morning after he passed and it was 100% grey like there was no sight in it.


----------

